# Manchester Airport Meetup, 11th-12th Feb



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 27, 2006)

So I know Rob can make it, JonathanM and myself.

Who else if up for meeting at the Airport?  Loads to see and do.  People, architecture, airplanes even the Cheshire countryside if we go out for a trip!   Great transport links by car, train, bus or even plane!

Just drop your name below if you can make it. 

Keep watching this thread for times and exact meeting location in the Airport.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 27, 2006)

Did I mention Concord too?


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2006)

Come on.... where are you all huh??


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 28, 2006)

Do they alloy you to take photos in an airport these days??


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

I've already contacted the airport about that and applied for permission.

Even if we can't take photos in the terminals we can still meet there, take photos from the aviation viewing areas and travel out to other areas.

Would anyone be interested in a trip to Jodrell bank for example?


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2006)

I told ya Squirrel, as soon as you send me plane tickets, I'll be there !


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I told ya Squirrel, as soon as you send me plane tickets, I'll be there !


 
Rob, Send the girl a ticket!................


----------



## Rob (Jan 28, 2006)

Sure, just give me your credit card number...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

0296-15748268-2845



(if it works draw me a few thou out please! :thumbup: :mrgreen: )


----------



## JonathanM (Jan 29, 2006)

Went to Jodrell Bank a couple of weeks ago, and currently although you can get quite close to the main dish, there isn't an awful lot there, due to a redseign & rebuild of visitor attractions, no planetarium etc. Having said that it is dirt cheap for entry.







What about Tatton Park/Styal Mill?


----------



## tempra (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a good possibility - need to talk the wife round as it would mean a weekend away - add that to the fact that I currently work away all week, but my parents live up that way, so I could try and coincide it with a trip.

I'll know for sure next weekend


----------



## duncanp (Jan 30, 2006)

ill have to ask my parents lol manchester is a bit far away... ill have to slip it in conversation some where, thats if you dont mind a kid and his dad coming...


----------



## Fate (Jan 30, 2006)

I may be able to...... but i have mock GCSE's at the mo... + a crap load of coursework.... we'll see though


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

It'd be really good to see more people at this meet! Fate and Duncan - it'd be good to see you chaps IRL. We'd all rather have parents/guardians present for the younglings - this is the internet after all and we don't want to take responsibility for you getting hit by a bus. 

*goes off to drum up some business*

Rob


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

You all *know* that I'd love to be there, don't you?
I'll be with you in thoughts - and Rob: we might meet in April, is that still a possibility with you? Our flights are booked. Hotels too.
For NYC and DC ... so no Manchester Airport.
We can't have it all, can we?


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You all *know* that I'd love to be there, don't you?
> I'll be with you in thoughts - and Rob: we might meet in April, is that still a possibility with you? Our flights are booked. Hotels too.
> For NYC and DC ... so no Manchester Airport.
> We can't have it all, can we?



And we'd love to have you over again! I'm still a bit iffy about DC, no promises, but I'm going to really try and make it. Money's really tight though!

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 1, 2006)

Anybody else fancy meeting up just drop your name in below.

Let us know even if you can't confirm anything yet so we can have some idea of the numbers. :thumbup:


----------



## Darfion (Feb 3, 2006)

You want me, to go all the way to Manchester? From Wigan? You're kidding right?  :er:

I'll see what i can do. The saturday is out btw. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 3, 2006)

As I think I've said, I'm not sure what I'm doing then. But I will try and do a flyer on one of the days.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> ill have to ask my parents lol manchester is a bit far away... ill have to slip it in conversation some where, thats if you dont mind a kid and his dad coming...


 
He's more than welcome to join us.  Just give him a camera so he doesn't feel out of place!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

A little more information.

You can get directly to the airport by train or bus or erm, by plane! 

If traveling by car there are local secure car parks with included bus service to the airport for around £20. 

Parking at the spectator terrace on level 13 of the terminal 1 multistorey is as follows. Up to 30 mins£2.10, 30 mins to 1 hour£3.10, 1-2 hours£4.80, 2-3 hours £7.00, 3-4 hours£9.50, 4-6 hours£14.00, 6-16 hours£20.30, 16-24 hours£25.20

This gives an excellent view of the air side of the airport. http://www.manchesterairport.co.uk/web.nsf/Content/SpectatorTerraceVisitorInformation

The Aviation viewing park is £3 per car/driver + £1 per passenger and is open from 08:30 till dusk. There are raised mounds for viewing the runways/taxiways as well as Concord G-BOAC and the DC-10. There is also an aviation shop and cafe for refreshments. http://www.manchesterairport.co.uk/web.nsf/Content/ViewingParkVisitorInformation

For Saturday I recommend parking at the spectator terrace and meeting up at 10:00 am (parking for max 4 hours), Getting a drink take some photographs, early lunch/chat in the airport then back to the terrace for 12:00. More photographs & viewing till 14:00 then off to the viewing park for the remainder of the daylight to see the planes up close & Concord. Finally off to a local pub for a light meal, drinks & more chat.

For Sunday meet up at a pre designated spot then off to one of the local interests e.g Jodrell Bank, Styal Mill, Alderly mill or if the weather is OK Alderly Edge Which has some terrific views and interesting caves/sandstone structure. We could even pop into the Wizard pub for lunch!  http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-alderleyedge/


----------



## Rob (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good dude! Let's get a few more roped in!

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

Entry to Quarry Bank Mill is £8 adult, £4.70 child with parking £2.60/car

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-quarrybankmillandstyalestate.htm


----------



## JonathanM (Feb 7, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Entry to Quarry Bank Mill is £8 adult, £4.70 child with parking £2.60/car
> 
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-quarrybankmillandstyalestate.htm


 
Or free if you are an NT member (which i'm not.........)

Not sure if I'll be able to make both days, out of the two then the saturday might be a better choice, as I'm likely to bring Josh (5 yo son) with me, as he is plane mad......... but then the wife quite likes Styal Mill, so she might be temptd by sunday's adventures. 

if memory is right there are a few food freindly pubs in easy reach of the viewing park aren't there?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

The very local pubs are supposed to be very good for food! (there is even one at the end of the runway!)

The viewing park is extremely close to the Taxiways!  a 737 will barely fit inside a standard 50mm film lens it's that close!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

Taken from the "general" mound in the middle of the viewing park with a 50mm lens.


----------



## jocose (Feb 8, 2006)

You can put me down as a maybe...if I can con BA into giving me a free ticket, I'll soo be there!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 8, 2006)

Ooooh!  That sounds good!

I dunno how you plan to get a free ride but I hope you succeed! :thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Feb 8, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Ooooh! That sounds good!
> 
> I dunno how you plan to get a free ride but I hope you succeed! :thumbup:


 
Well, my first thought was to woo a stewardess...


----------



## Rob (Feb 8, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Well, my first thought was to woo a stewardess...



Or a baggage handler!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 8, 2006)

Or Baggage?


----------



## jocose (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Or a baggage handler!


 
hey if she's hot she can handle my baggage all through the flight!


----------



## Fate (Feb 8, 2006)

if i was gona go i would just hop on a train. But, im afraid work has got the better of me. If i want to pass geography and maths GCSE i need to get this coursework done. Maybe another time. Make sure we organise another one soon! Hey what about having one in worcester.....its cool 'city' (just cus it has a cathederal) with some nice scenery... go on, i dare you!


----------



## JonathanM (Feb 9, 2006)

My palns have fallen through!!

My wife has come in tonight with paint for my son's bedroom - to be done this weekend or else. Plus my sister has just rang and said it is my nephews birthday party on sunday be there!

I'm not under the thumb (yeah, I wish) but can't stand the wrath of 2 women in one weekend. Sorry guys, maybe next time.


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> if i was gona go i would just hop on a train. But, im afraid work has got the better of me. If i want to pass geography and maths GCSE i need to get this coursework done. Maybe another time. Make sure we organise another one soon! Hey what about having one in worcester.....its cool 'city' (just cus it has a cathederal) with some nice scenery... go on, i dare you!



There will be another soon enough! I'll look into finding some cheap accommodation in London, as pretty much everyone should be able to get there on the train easily (if slowly!).

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 10, 2006)

If anyone else can make it we're meeting at the Viewing Park at about 10am on the Saturday (tomorrow)

£3 per car + £1 per person to get in!  Cheap as chips!


----------



## jocose (Feb 10, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> If anyone else can make it we're meeting at the Viewing Park at about 10am on the Saturday (tomorrow)
> 
> £3 per car + £1 per person to get in! Cheap as chips!


 

mmmm chips.... But alas, I'm on a diet.  the good part is I can have all the grease, but the bad part is no potatoes...the good and bad of a low carb diet.

I did see a really good deal on TravelZoo.com the other day...three hundred something (US$) for air and hotel for 3 nights in London from NYC...to bad the Girl doesn't have leave...that would have been a fun valentines weekend...c'est la vie.

Have fun tomorrow, and I expect to see some damn good shots!


----------



## Rob (Feb 12, 2006)

Piccies here!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=418058#post418058

Rob


----------

